# burning down the house



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

First, a little appropriate background music - 




What this? The start of a cute little cape cod?




















Uh oh!



















Oh no, he didn't!!!



















Engine Company No.1 to the rescue!





























-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The night shift at the Waffle House down the road from here decided to do this today too.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You should put a couple of smoke generators from a engine in there to make it look like it is smoldering and have some residual hot spots 

Nice looking house


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I was thinking. Needs some smoke blowing out that hole in the roof.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Should have burnt the waffle house also







Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I big grin outta that.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, while "Stop Making Sense" is perhaps MY favorite concert movie of all time, perhaps this might be a little more appropriate:









 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXT-fq1unLk&feature=relate


----------

